# Bébé allaité et cododo



## Sand33 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,
J ai besoin de vos conseils voir d aide car je ne sais plus quoi faire au point de remettre mon travail en doute. Voilà j ai en garde depuis Septembre (adaptation sur tout juillet et vacances en Août pour moi)un bébé allaité et en cododo et lalan veut faire ceci jusqu a ses 12 mois ...c est la 1ère fois que je prends ce style de contrat et donc je me suis dit génial une nouvelle expérience, hors je commence vraiment à regretter...Car ne veut pas de sol, ne veut que etre en chaise haute ou en transat ( c est comme ça chez lui )sauf que j ai dis que ce n rtait pas possible qu il fallait qu il aille au sol pour évoluer, il se retourne à peine et ne fait rien d autre et comme il pleure voir des crises maman le prends automatiquement et donc chez moi oareil ne veut pas du tout hors maintenant depuis 15jours bébé d un peut plus de 7mois et demi bientot 8 ( commence à mal vivre la séparation) ne veut plus dormir dans son lit chez moi, ne fait que pleurer et appelle maman sans arrêt j ai essayé up and down, canapé ou je suis à côté, lit dans la salle à mangé, balancelle tous ce que j ai pu lui apporter rien n y fait même les affaires de maman il ne veut que les bras sauf que pour moi hors de question ce bébé fait 10kg même avec l écharpe pas possible trop lourd... J en ai discuté avec maman qui travaille en crèche et avec papa ils ne font rien, j ai vraiment l impression que ça rentre dans une oreille et ça ressort par l autre...j ai demandé une discussion ils n ont jamais le temps... je pense arrêter le contrat ...j en suis désolée pour le petit mais c est plus possible même pour le bien de mes accueillis et de ma famille je ne me vois pas continuer...
Que dois je faire ? Est ce que vous avez des solutions ? Une chose est sur plus de cododo et allaitement pour moi c est fini...
Désolé pour la longueur mais je ne suis vraiment pas bien c est la première fois en 8ans...


----------



## kikine (21 Octobre 2022)

bonjour

ne le prenez pas comme un échec si les parents ne veulent rien entendre la seule solution c'est la démission, ils prendront leurs responsabilité.. cododo, portage et tutti quanti sont rarement compatible avec un accueil en collectivité
quand on veut élever son gamin ainsi on l'assume et on prend un congés parental.. on ne fais pas souffrir les autres (et son enfant) pour un choix de vie


----------



## mamytata (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je vous dirai que vous avez tout essayé mais les parents ne sont pas réactifs à vos demande.

J'ai eu le même cas, enfant d'une personne travaillant en crèche, pour la maman tout allait bien (mon oeil). L'enfant ne faisait que pleurer du moment ou il arrivait, jusqu'au départ.

J'ai fini par donner ma démission car je n'en pouvais plus, les autres petits non plus (ils se mettaient les mains sur les oreilles).

Et bien la maman est devenue folle dingue que j'arrête et m'a menacé de tout. 

Je l'ai donc mise dehors avec toutes les affaires de sa progéniture et je lui ai souhaité bon courage pour la prochaine assmat. 

Et là, bingo, elle me dit que oui son enfant n'est pas un paquet et qu'elle en a marre, que je ne suis pas la première à lui faire le coup.....

Pardon...... Je lui ai donc conseillé assez sèchement de le prendre avec elle a la crèche, puisque c'était mieux 

Elle est partie sans plus rien dire.

J'avoue que je n'ai pas un caractère facile, je n'aime pas que l'on se fout de moi.


----------



## booboo (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour ,
pourquoi pas appeler votre référente à la PMI qui pourrait venir observer cet enfant, et vous aider à en parler avec les parents (le fait que la PMI les contacte, cela va peut être leur faire prendre conscience que pour le bien de leur enfant, il y a des modifications de comportement à mettre en place).


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Je dirais que c est pas le cododo et l allaitement le problème mais plutôt les habitudes que les PE donne a leur enfant en dehors de l allaitement et le cododo 

Le problème c est les PE qui donne l habitude a leur enfant de les porter en permanence.
Fin août 2020 j ai commencer avec un bébé allaité et tout c est très bien passer .

En janvier de cette année j ai acceuilli une pépette  de 4 mois également en cododo et allaité et la maman avait fait l erreur de la porter à longueur de journee.
Ça a été très compliqué au début car bien sûr elle ne voulait que les bras , refusait d être au sol, le transat ....pour les bibs il y avait aucun soucis 
Ça a été long et pas toujours facile mais l amélioration au jour d aujourd'hui et énorme 
Elle a 13 mois , elle marche depuis ses 12 mois , elle demande quasi plus les bras . Elle joue, danse, rigole .....


----------



## Orlhad (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Il n'y a pas beaucoup de solutions : le maternage proximal est incompatible avec une activité salariée et la garde collective de l'enfant. C'est un choix idéologique que les parents doivent assumer et que ne peut assurer une AM qui doit partager son temps avec d'autres enfants. J'ai déjà vécu la situation à plusieurs reprises et c'est chaque fois beaucoup de souffrance pour l'enfant.

Ce mode de maternage n'est plus pratiquée depuis fort longtemps dans nos sociétés à juste raison. Il revient "a la mode" depuis quelques années portés par des penseurs rétrogrades qui voudraient voir la femme retourner à son rôle primaire de mère allaitante. Les méthodes d'accueil modernes, véhiculées par des pédagogues nettement plus progressistes, préconisent plutôt de laisser l'enfant en liberté au sol très tôt pour qu'il grandisse en confiance sans une dépendance totale à la mère. Avec ma compagne, nous appliquons en grande partie les idées développées par Emmi Picker et les enfants, dés leurs premières semaines, n'ont pas peur d'être éloignés d'un adulte. Ils peuvent jouer au sol en autonomie et dormir seuls dans un lit en confiance. C'est un point que nous abordons dés le premier entretien pour éviter de vivre à nouveau de terribles situations de mal-être pour les petits. Mettez les pieds dans le plat avec les parents, c'et la seule option selon moi.


----------



## Sand33 (21 Octobre 2022)

Alors moi chacun fait ce qu ils veut je ne connais pas le cododo mais il est vrai qu aujourd'hui on vit dans une société ou si l on ne rentre pas dans des cases vous êtes limites pas normal. En plus elle compte le faire jusqu a ses 1an (mon dieu) et il faut savoir qu en plus de ce fameux cododo il reste avec eux dans le lit car maman a la flemme de le remettre dans son lit qui est à côté d elle et comme ça s il demande le seins et bien elle lui donne et s endorme tous les 2 (avec papa qui lui dort dans le même lit mais à qui rien ne le dérange...) elle me dit qu elle est fatiguée (lol la blague) et ils en veulent un 2ème voir 3 ...je préfère arrêter au 1ier...merci pour vos réponses qui comme je le présentais vont dans la même direction que j avais pensé...Dommage pour ce petit loulou...


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Waouh et bien voilà encore un bel exemple de connerie de la part des PE ! mais bon sang que ces mamans prennent un congés parental et arrête d'emmerder les ass mat qui ne peuvent pas être avec leur seul bébé (accueil multiple) c'est fou ! hier la maman de mon dernier accueilli est venu nous voir avec le grand et le bébé née en aout et bien c'est un bébé adorable qui fait déjà de grands sourires voir rire aux éclats dort dans son lit la journée et la nuit ne pose aucun problème ! alors si tous les bébés qui nous sont confiés pouvaient être ainsi (perso je n'ai eu que des bébés mignons) !!! alors les mamans qui veulent allaiter mais pas donner de biberons (papa regarde ?) et bien ces mamans là devraient penser à prendre un congés parental d'office en tout cas vous saurez qu'il ne faut plus prendre ce type de contrat trop d'embrouilles ma collègue a failli démissionner aussi avec un bébé allaité qui dormait dans le lit de ses parents ... et ce n'est surtout pas un échec de votre part ...


----------



## Nany88 (21 Octobre 2022)

La maman travaille en crèche ??? Mais pk ne l'a t elle pas prise e' crèche avec ell ? 
Cela viens de m'arriver j ai arrêter le contrat Bb pas prêt dutt.


----------



## Sand33 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bany88 elle n à pas pu car c est interdit ici ( 33) et franchement vu comment ça ce passe avec moi elle aurait laissé tout les autres enfants pour s occuper du siens et je ne pense pas que la direction l aurait accepté, d ailleurs c est pourquoi ils ne le veulent pas ... Mais de toute façon je n ai jamais eu de problème pour trouver des contrats donc j ai remis une annonce et ensuite je demissionnerai pour mon bien celui des accueillis et surtout pour ce petits loulou ...


----------



## Orlhad (21 Octobre 2022)

Au passage, je serai curieux de savoir ce qu'il en est de la vie de couple avec cette méthode. Doit pas être trop "proximale" la relation avec bébé scotché à maman 😄. A moins que l'on ne compte sur nounou pour sauvegarder le couple 😂 ?


----------



## Sand33 (21 Octobre 2022)

Orlhad alors effectivement je pense que ça doit être difficile mais cela ne le regarde pas...Pas contre non merci je ne fais pas encore dans ce genre de sauvegarde voir de garde...mdr..🤣🤣🤣....merci de vous avoir lu j ai bien rit..


----------



## kikine (21 Octobre 2022)

ben écoute, le berceau de mes fille a toujours été dans ma chambre a 2 m du lit environ (pas collé au lit) le cododo j'avais trop la trouille de l'écraser...
et ça n'a jamais empêché les câlins... c'est sur que par contre faut pas être trop bruyant...


----------



## emmanou21 (21 Octobre 2022)

Quand je vois comme la pmi est pointilleuse pour l'accueil, c'est les parents qui devrait être conseillé car nous, nous savons ce qui est bien pour l'enfant, les parents font tout de travers et nounou débrouille toi,


----------



## NounouNat2 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Sand,
J'ai posté,il y a quelques temps "bébé qui n'accepte que le portage".
Bien que formée au portage, je n'avais jamais connu cela.
Plus d'un mois d'adaptation et un bébé clairement en souffrance s'il n'était pas porté h24. 
Il ne connaissait et n'acceptait ni le sol, ni la poussette, ni le transat, ni la nacelle, uniquement l'écharpe.
Maman allait aux wc et à la douche avec bébé koala.
Bref, après discussion avec la pmi, Maman a pris conscience qu'elle n'arrivait pas à se séparer de son bébé et a  pris un congé parental.


----------



## Ariv42 (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Je rajouterai qu'avec le cododo la Mort Inattendue du Nourrisson est en hausse.


----------



## Sand33 (21 Octobre 2022)

J ai bien prit et lu à toutes vos messages cela m'a réconforté vraiment dans ma décision...Merci mille fois d être là à notre écoute et sans jugement... Bonne soirée et bon week-end à toutes et tous reposez vous bien ...😊👋


----------



## kikine (22 Octobre 2022)

Ariv42 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> Je rajouterai qu'avec le cododo la Mort Inattendue du Nourrisson est en hausse.


et oui c'est dangereux, coincé, on rajoute la couette, l'oreiller, le parent... sans compter la chaleur de la couette + du parent... un cocktail favorisant effectivement la mort subite... 
perso mes enfants n'ont jamais dormis dans mon lit avant l'âge de 2 ans quand j'étais toute seule dans le lit
avant18 mois quand elles étaient malade je me callais dans le canapé en position semi assise et elles dormaient sur moi.. inutile de vous dire que je ne fermais l'œil de toute la nuit...


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Octobre 2022)

Oui. Tapez cocodo et mort subite du nourrisson dans votre barre de recherche. Le nombre d'articles à ce propos ! C'est édifiant ! ☹️


----------



## NounouAngel (23 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, je suis choqué de lire tant de mauvaise chose sur l’allaitement et le cododo de la part de professionnels. 
L’allaitement est la meilleure façon de nourrir son bébé, bambin ou enfant (oui oui enfant). Ce n’est pas une mode ou un retour en arrière mais bien un mode d’alimentation, de plus le mode d’alimentation qui existe depuis la nuit des temps… 
Le cododo évite bien nombre de mort inattendu du nourrisson car la maman est en hyper vigilance même la nuit et se rend vite compte si son bébé ne respire plus. Bien sûr qu’il y as des règles importante à respecter (lot cododo ou berceau, si dans le lit parental pas de couverture, coussin, pas être entre les deux parents…)
Tout cela n’a rien avoir avec le comportement du bébé. 
J’ai 3 exemples différents à apporter ils sont personnels. 
Ma première fille qui va avoir 8 ans bientôt, à été allaité 2 ans et demi, n’a jamais pris de biberon de sa vie et été dans mon lit 1 mois entier pour ensuite allez dans son lit car elle faisait ses nuits. A été chez nounou à ses 9 mois, oui période difficile, peur de l’abandon… je l’ai énormément porté à la maison mais elle aussi été beaucoup au sol à fait du 4 pattes à 7 mois debout à 9 mois marche acquise en total confiance à 14 mois. Et bien chez nounou tout ses très très bien passé, les siestes et le comportement aussi je pleurer jamais, manger bien etc… et même sans biberon elle prenait des laitages à la place. 
Ma deuxième allaiter 3 ans et 2 mois ! N’en déplaise à certaines, cododo jusqu’à ses 4 ans ! Et oui papa a apprécier autant que maman et tenez vous bien nous avons toujours eux une intimité, ailleurs que dans la chambre c’est tout. J’ai pris un congé parental par choix car je le pouvais, elle a été en MAM à ses 2 ans et tout ses très bien passé même avec l’allaitement et le cododo toujours en cours. Niveau motricité la même chose que ma première sans les portage par contre car elle n’aimer pas ça. Et donc tenez vous bien, puisque nous avions toujours des relations intimes nous avons eu notre 3 eme filles !
Elle a 8 mois à ce jour, adore être portée mais aime aussi le sol elle fait du 4 pattes en ce moment, elle est bien évidement allaité et en cododo. En prime je suis moi même Ass mat depuis l’année dernière et vraiment tout ce passe à merveille elle fait bien ses siestes en même temps que mon autre accueillis de 13 mois, jour au sol avec elle… bref un comportement tout à fait normal… 
Il existe des formations sur l’accueil d’un enfant allaité j’en ai fait une le mois dernier, ça s’appeler « les clés pour accueillir un enfant allaité » c’est très interessant et utile pour les professionnels qui n’y connaissent rien ou qui sont pleins de jugement infondés. 
L’allaitement et le cododo sont très bon pour le development affectif et cognitif de l’enfant et de la maman. Il faudrait plutôt soutenir cela que l’inverse et trouvé ou le vrai problème se trouve… et n’oubliez pas que vers 8/9 mois il y as la peur de l’abandon donc si bébé réclame les bras, pleure, appelle maman c’est en grande parti pour cela…


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Octobre 2022)

Autant je suis totalement d'accord avec vous concernant l'allaitement maternel autant je vous invite à mener une réflexion sur le cododo. En effet la mort subite du nourrisson est favorisée par cette pratique. En temps que professionnelle de la petite enfance je peux aider à faire perdurer dans le temps la possibilité pour la maman d'allaiter. Mais bien sûr je ne propose ni le pratique le cocodo. Cela reste du choix des parents employeurs dans leur cadre privé. Par contre, si des questions sur ce point étaient posées lors d'un entretien avec un éventuel futur parent employeur, je l' inviterai à bien se renseigner sur tous les aspects de cette pratique même les plus délétères. Après, cela restera leur choix personnel.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Octobre 2022)

Vous êtes sans doute une exception et surtout vos bébés se sont bien comportés car vous les posiez quand même au sol !!! il y a beaucoup de soucis avec çà quand même ? vous avez dû lire les messages sur ce forum et perso j'ai une collègue qui a failli abandonner au bout de 4 mois et qui n'en pouvait plus ... le mieux pour ces mamans très "possessives" étant de prendre un congés parental quand on veut faire cododo et allaitement ou alors bien les habituer en amont avec biberon les poser partager son bébé !!! et votre mari dans tout cela il n'a jamais pu donner le biberon alors ??? ce n'est pas sympa pour les papas d'agir ainsi ... cela reste mon point de vue ...


----------



## Sand33 (23 Octobre 2022)

J aimerais quand même dire que les P.E font ce qu ils veulent pour moi pas de soucis mais quand l on choisi un mode de garde alors on écoute les conseils car la l acceuil se dégrade et cela pour mon petit E mais aussi pour tous le monde (acceuillis et moi même meme si je suis pro, j ai des limites aussi j ai une famille après mon travail ). Donc s ils veulent comme elle me le dis si bien donné son seins à peine rentrée chez elle alors que bébé ne demande pas ( je lui ai demandé pourquoi ?c est juste pour lui dire" maman est là si tu as besoin" ce sont ces mots ).Ne le pose pas car veut en profiter(certe) et de toute façon du moment qu elle rentre il pleure à chaques fois qu elle le pose et ne veut surtout pas car elle ne le supporte pas donc le reprends, là seul chose qui passe a peu pres bien c est être en position assis dans une chaise haute à côté d elle... Donc toutes les nuits aux seins même quand il ne le demande pas mais comme il bouge baucoup, elle le prend pour etre tranquille et dû coup dort entre papa et maman et s il demande le seins elle lui donne et se rendort avec eux au milieu  !!!!!! Alors il faut m expliquer comment un enfant de bientôt 8mois, va évoluer assit parceque l on mets dans cette position ??? Peut on laisser sans accompagnement faire de jeunes parents (1ier bébé et 23 ans ) dans l inconnue de l allaitement et du cododo ??? Je ne pose que dès questions !!!!! 
En tout cas moi j ai eu des P.E qui ont fait de l allaitement mais maman avait prit un congé j ai eu l enfant par la suite et aucun soucis ...
Donc comme disent certaines on ne remets pas l allaitement ou cododo mais plutôt on pousse les nouveaux parents à ceci qu revient en force mais je trouve que ce n est pas assez suivis par des pro on devrait d avantage donner des conseils pour éviter tout et n importe quoi...
C est ma vision des choses encore une fois, je ne mets en aucun cas le fait que je suis contre les 2 .. J ai allaité la première malheureusement je n ai pu continuer problème de santé et pareil pour la 2ieme... Par contre le cododo je ne connaissais pas jusqu a maintenant que l on a mis cela en avant ...
De toute façon ma décision est prise et il n y a que moi qui sait ce que je peux ou pas faire merci encore à toutes les personnes qui m ont répondu sans jugement...
Bon Dimanche à toutes et tous..😊


----------



## NounouNat2 (23 Octobre 2022)

@NounouAngel,
Je suis formée au portage, mais ce doit être un outil supplémentaire pour aider un tout petit, lors de ses premiers pas chez son AM et les PE doivent faire un travail en amont,  le laisser jouer un peu au sol, lui apprendre à être sécure hors des bras, sinon comment pourrait-il ne pas être en souffrance,  s'adapter au multi accueil ?.
Nous sommes des AM de plusieurs enfants, nous ne pouvons pas nous consacrer uniquement à un seul enfant.
Dès lors que vous avez deux bébés en accueil, nous ne pouvons porter H24.
Le portage préserve le dos, mais pas les épaules. Dans mon cas, après avoir eu des soucis à une épaule qui auraient pu me conduire à l'arrêt définitif de la profession, une écharpe ou porte bebe avec sangle qui appui sur mon épaule, ce n'est juste pas possible, pendant des heures.
Mon corps, comme beaucoup ici, est mon outil de travail, je dois en prendre soin autant que faire ce peut, pour arriver à la retraite sans trop de "casse"


----------



## kikine (23 Octobre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> et votre mari dans tout cela il n'a jamais pu donner le biberon alors ??? ce n'est pas sympa pour les papas d'agir ainsi ... cela reste mon point de vue ...


pas forcément  ici pour ma dernière allaitement long (2 ans) elle n'a jamais voulu du bib et pourtant ce n'est pas faute d'avoir essayé après le papa ne rentrait que les weekend donc forcément... cela dit ça l'arrangeait bien qu'elle ne veuille que mon sein car il avait une excuse toute trouvée pour ne pas lui donner la tétée nocturne


----------



## NounouNat2 (23 Octobre 2022)

L'allaitement n'est pas remis en cause, il me semble, mais il faut préparer bebe à accepter un contenant qui rende possible son alimentation chez son AM ou la crèche


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Personne n'a écrit un mot contre l'allaitement ce n'est pas incompatible avec le fait d'aller chez une assistante maternelle mais des parents qui portent toujours bb sans le poser jour et nuit c'est impossible chez une nounou ou elle doit ne s'occuper que d'un accueilli.


----------



## mandolyne (23 Octobre 2022)

Je suis assmat depuis 13ans et tous mes enfants ont été cododoté, allaité et porté. J'ai exercé avec mes deux derniers tout juste après mon congé maternité et cela n'a jamais posé de réel problème. Ma plus petite est ce qu'on appelle un babi et pourtant mes accueillis ont été très heureux avec elle. Elle était porté, endormie en sling ou à dos puis remise dans son lit cododo je la posais quand j'avais besoin. De changer les couches, faire des activités...
J'ai accueilli depuis plusieurs enfants comme elle (elle est maintenant scolarisée) et justement j'ai les clés pour pouvoir m'occuper d'eux. J'adapte la période d'adaptation lors des siestes, pour une entière disponibilité  et petit à petit je pose au sol. La période d'adaptation sera peut être plus longue mais ce sont des enfants parfaitement adaptés au bout de quelques mois...


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Octobre 2022)

Mandolyne bravo il en faut des comme vous mais nous ne sommes pas toutes prêtes à vouloir s'essayer à cela ! et perso je ne suis pas contre l'allaitement bien au contraire et le cododo surement un truc pour ne pas se lever bref !!! en tout cas c'est OK et possible rapidement qd la maman a tout fait en amont et préparé son bébé pour un accueil en dehors de chez lui nounou crèche Mam etc ... sinon qu'elle prenne un congés parental !!! voilà mon avis il n'engage que moi et sans méchanceté aucune !!!


----------



## LadyA. (23 Octobre 2022)

NounouAngel a dit: 


> Bonjour, je suis choqué de lire tant de mauvaise chose sur l’allaitement et le cododo de la part de professionnels.
> L’allaitement est la meilleure façon de nourrir son bébé, bambin ou enfant (oui oui enfant). Ce n’est pas une mode ou un retour en arrière mais bien un mode d’alimentation, de plus le mode d’alimentation qui existe depuis la nuit des temps…
> Le cododo évite bien nombre de mort inattendu du nourrisson car la maman est en hyper vigilance même la nuit et se rend vite compte si son bébé ne respire plus. Bien sûr qu’il y as des règles importante à respecter (lot cododo ou berceau, si dans le lit parental pas de couverture, coussin, pas être entre les deux parents…)
> Tout cela n’a rien avoir avec le comportement du bébé.
> ...


Je suis d'accord ds l'ensemble.
Je suis persuadée que comme tout mammifère,  l'allaitement long, le portage et le cododo sont ce qu'il faut au bébé, même si perso je n'ai pas pratiqué de manière intensive avec mes enfants...
La reprise du boulot au bout de 2 mois et demi est une aberration  !
Pour autant, restons logique,  un enfant élevé ainsi n'a rien à faire chez une nounou 10h par jour.
Un congé parental s'impose.


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Et pour ma part portage H24 cododo si une assmat s'y essaie elle dépasse son rôle et joue a prendre la place de maman elle rend le bb dépendant. Une relation si fusionnelle n'a lieu d'être qu'entre une maman ou un papa et son enfant.  Un petit peut être bien heureux chez sa nounou sans être fusionnel avec elle.


----------



## NounouNat2 (23 Octobre 2022)

Il ne faut pas oublier les problèmes d'articulations que certaines peuvent avoir. Et je suis d'accord avec Nounoucat, le portage intensif est réservé aux parents. Je ne sais pas si j'aurais apprécié que mes enfants aient une telle proximité avec d'autres que moi et leur père.
Bon, comme on apprend de ses erreurs ou échecs, chaque jour, j'ai inscrit dans mon projet d'accueil, que je ne fais pas de portage intensif, comme cela, pas d'ambiguïté, les PE sont prévenus


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Octobre 2022)

Pour être assmat il faut du bon sens faire le portage intensif avec 4 accueillis. Un dans le dos un sur le ventre et les autres sur chaque hanche c'est ridicule ?! Je sais l'assmat porteuse porte le bb le plus jeune et les autres petits ils regardent cette fusion ! Avec jalousie non? C'est injuste.
Avez vous remarqué quand un bb arrive les plus grands veulent les bras de nounou aussi ? Alors un peu de bras et de câlins pour chacun c'est mieux 
Autre chose supposons les parents font le portage intensif .le petit grandit et ne veut plus être porté. Une assmat fait le portage intensif le bb grandit un autre bb arrive voire plusieurs bb le portage doit il durer tout le temps de la carrière .dans quel état cette assmat arrivera à sa retraite. Pour ma part je connais des nounous qui a peine 50ans fréquentent le kiné après le travail. Douleurs dans le dos opération des épaules ne sont pas rares!


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Octobre 2022)

Nounoucat1 perso pas de problème pour moi si la nounou de mon fils était proche je ne suis sans doute pas assez mère poule mais on ne se refait pas !!! et j'ai donné beaucoup en tant qu'ass mat à certains enfants (bébés) pas tous car quoiqu'on en dise on a nos petits "préférés" c'est humain !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Octobre 2022)

Et oui nounoucat1 la nounou de mon fils pour moi était comme sa 2ème maman je sais que beaucoup ne pense pas ainsi et bien pour moi c'était ainsi !!! et elle avait toute ma CONFIANCE !!!


----------



## MeliMelo (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Sand33, je ne pense pas que l'allaitement et le cododo soient à mettre en cause. Il faut juste être assez claire avec les parents avant l'accueil : le bébé devra s'être habitué au biberon par exemple avant l'accueil, le bébé dormira seul dans un lit à barreaux etc. Pour le cododo il y a des lits adaptés qui se collent au lit des parents, beaucoup plus secures que de laisser bébé dans le lit entre les parents, ne pas hésiter à en parler.

Je pense que le problème de ce petit est qu'il n'est jamais posé au sol. Il n'aime peut-être pas cela car a des problèmes physiques (est-ce un ancien bébé RGO par exemple ?), un petit tour chez l'ostéo peut lui faire du bien. Ou alors c'est un BABI, un bébé aux besoins intenses. Ces bébés ne supportent pas être seuls et les mamans se voient dans la "contrainte" de les porter quasi H24 afin qu'ils ne pleurent pas toute la journée... 

Vous entrez dans une mauvaise période qui plus est, celle de l'angoisse de la séparation, pas facile.
Ne pas hésiter à demander conseil aux professionnelles de la PMI. Courage.


----------



## Tiphain (24 Octobre 2022)

la remise en cause de l'allaitement et du cododo n'a pas lieu d'être MAIS par contre, je préviens toujours les parents :
- que l'enfant doit avoir appris à prendre le lait de maman avec un contenant qui n'est pas le sein, qu'il faut qu'ils tiennent compte que j'ai 4 enfants en accueil dont un périscolaire, donc que pour les repas de bébé, c'est en dehors des heures de sortie à l'école
- que l'enfant doit avoir l'habitude d'être posé au sol et d'y être sécure, impossible pour moi, de faire du portage, je suis pour la motricité libre donc les enfants au sol dès tout petit. Aux parents de les préparer à cette situation
- étant donné que j'ai 4 enfants en accueil, le bébé doit avoir eu l'habitude de s'endormir seul dans un lit à barreau et couché sur le dos

Si les parents n'écoutent pas ou ne veulent pas, et bien, ils prennent un congés parental, ils vont voir ailleurs et vont potentiellement mettre en difficultés une autre ass mat

J'ai actuellement un petit de 17 mois, qui a été cododo, porté +++et allaité longtemps mais jamais gardé avant par qui que ce soit. Pas de soucis au niveau nourriture, mais par contre, il n'a jamais dormi dans un lit à barreau ni pour la nuit ni pour les siestes, il m'a fallu plus d'un mois pour l'empêcher de s'endormir par terre ou sur le canapé dans la pièce de vie, maintenant il a laché prise (un peu) c'est à dire qu'il pleure un peu à la pose dans le lit (si je reste à côté de lui, il ne s'endort pas et réclame les bras), et une fois la porte fermée au bout de 5 à 10 minutes maxi, il s'endort quand même. Si je laisse la porte ouverte, il pleure et m'appelle. La puer refuse qu'il dorme sur le canapé donc, pas le choix que d'avoir un enfant qui s'endort en pleurant.
Il n'a jamais été préparé à cette situation et c'est très compliqué pour lui.


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Bon. Alors je vais certainement en faire hurler certains mais j'ai suivi une conférence PMI sur l'allaitement très récemment. 

En voici certaines des grandes lignes parmi d'autres : 

Un enfant qui n'a pas été habitué à prendre le lait de sa mère au biberon et refuse de boire au biberon chez l'ass mat : aucun problème ! L'enfant peut ne pas boire de la journée. Il "se rattrapera" avec le sein de sa mère. Par contre juste "gérer" les pleurs de faim de l'enfant la journée. Mais physiologiquement aucun problème ! 

Une maman qui sollicite l'ass mat pour venir donner au sein pendant la journée : il faut accepter ce type de demande. C'est même super !  Par contre, comme PMI et mission agrément ce n'est pas la même chose, solliciter l'accord de la mission agrément pour la présence de la maman à notre domicile pendant la journée le temps des tétées. Car c'est une personne extérieure aux personnes autorisées à être à notre domicile pendant notre temps d'accueil quotidien. Mais chez moi la PMI valide voir même encourage.


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Quelques "tuyaux' supplémentaires :
Un bébé allaité doit l'être à la demande. En effet la quantité moyenne disponible de lait maternel pour une tétée est : de 70 a 90 ml de lait sur les 2 seins. Pas plus !
Le lait maternel doit être proposé légèrement chauffé. Au bain marie ou au chauffe biberon. Le micro ondes détruit toutes les qualités nutritionnelles de ce lait.
Ne jamais mélanger du lait fraîchement tiré avec un reste de lait gardé au frais au réfrigérateur. Il faudra donner en priorité le lait fraîchement tiré.
Un bébé allaité peut rester jusqu'à 10 jours sans émettre de selles. 
Le lait maternel doit être transporté dans une glacière mais ne doit pas être mis en contact direct avec les pains de glace. 
Le saviez vous ? Un bébé peut boire et respirer en même temps ce qui nous est impossible. D'où l'importance du rot et sa nécessité.


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Un dernier petit point : 
Diversification alimentaire : entre 4 et 7 mois un enfant doit avoir tout goûté, même les arachides.
Tout nouvel aliment doit d'abord être proposé dans le cadre familial (allergies potentielles).


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Octobre 2022)

Catie super cette formation encore des choses qui changent comme DAB ! par contre çà me fait bondir cette phrase "juste gérer les pleurs de faim dans la journée" et bien une seule solution la maman reste chez elle avec son bébé pas besoin de grandes phrases pour cela !!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Octobre 2022)

Un bébé uniquement allaité pas encore en âge de la diversification il peu passer 10 h chez nounou sans boire de la journée 😱
Gérer ses pleures de faim ....il va pleurer en permanence se pauvre loulou et pour moi on arrive à un niveau de mal traitance ☹️


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Je ne fais que reprendre les préconisations de la puer de ma pmi qui animait cette conférence formation en présence d'autres animateurs rpe et autre. Pour eux il est de l'intérêt de l'enfant de favoriser l'allaitement maternel bien sûr idéalement l'acceptation du biberon par l'enfant facilite les choses mais, si cela n'est pas le cas, pas de problème physiologique pour l'enfant à ne pas avoir de prise alimentaire dans la journée en attendant de pouvoir teter le sein de sa mère. Voilà, voilà ...


----------



## caninou (24 Octobre 2022)

Sérieux ! Donc si je suis bien, l'enfant serait en capacité de ne pas manger pendant 9 à 10 heures d'accueil ? Pas sûre que cette préconisation soit validée par les pédiatres, car à long terme il peut y avoir un risque de perte de poids.


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Oui caninou sérieux !


----------



## booboo (24 Octobre 2022)

Oui sérieux, j'ai eu le cas, le bébé ne prenait qu'une gorgée même pas de lait quand je lui présentait le biberon de lait maternel.
Par contre il tétait toute la nuit, la maman était épuisée.....


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Octobre 2022)

Booboo si elle préférait travailler que d'allaiter tranquillou son bébé tant pis pour elle ! elle a fait son choix !!! on ne peut pas avoir le beurre l'argent du beurre et ... voili voilou ...


----------



## booboo (24 Octobre 2022)

Elle ne ''préférait pas travailler" elle préférait sa fille à n'en pas douter, vu toute la culpabilité qu'elle ressentait.
Tout n'est pas noir ou blanc.
On ne fait pas, ou on ne peut pas toujours faire ce que l'on veut dans la vie.
Cette enfant avait trouvé son équilibre malgré tout.


----------



## kikine (24 Octobre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> En effet la quantité moyenne disponible de lait maternel pour une tétée est : de 70 a 90 ml de lait sur les 2 seins. Pas plus !


alors ça c'est une grosse connerie
quand j'allaitais, le matin je tirais facilement 150ml avec le tire lait AVANT de faire téter ma fille juste après... et crois moi elle en avait encore...


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Ce qui nous ai restitué en formation ce sont des moyennes. Comme les dosages préconisés en fonction des âges sur les boîtes de lait. 
Par contre pas d'inquiétude si une maman nous apporte du lait maternel qui semble liquide et peut "onctueux". Justement cette maman a une lactation importante. La sécrétion de gras se faisant naturellement en fin de tétée lorsque la réserve de lait contenue dans le sein de tarit, cela ne la déclanche pas et le lait peut sembler très "clair". Mais pour autant il est très profitable à l'enfant.


----------



## kikine (24 Octobre 2022)

oui au début de la tétée le lait est très clair presque transparent (encore + quand il fait chaud) il désaltère.. le lait de fin de tétée est bien plus gras, épais et jaune sacrément nourrissant (je comprends mieux le look de mes bébés fille "sumo"     ) hummmm il nourrit bien le lait de maman la cantine est bonne


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Octobre 2022)

Oui Booboo alors à ce moment-là on prolonge son congés maternité et on arrête l'allaitement si ce n'est pas compatible ou trop compliqué pour le bébé ou juste le WE ! je suis désolée à un moment on a toujours le choix !!! pourquoi culpabiliser ??? je ne suis pas contre l'allaitement mais qd même penser à la personne qui va accueillir son bébé et çà trop souvent ces mamans-là n'y pensent pas et surtout pour le bien-être de son bébé par pour elles (et les papas dans tout cela ?) !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

@Sand33 

Bonjour,

Je n’ai pas tout lu ... mais simplement vos réponses 

Vous avez été hyper patiente ... 8 mois ... *le problème vient souvent de la maman et après gros souci chez l’AM, *donc soit la maman y remédie, soit c’est arrêt du contrat. C’est ce que JE dis aux parents car c’est la collectivité et lorsque l’on parle cash ... pour mon cas, les PE y remédient, normal car AUCUNE PLACE DISPO par chez moi.

Ma santé d’ABORD. 

Prenez votre décision en fonction de VOUS 😉


----------



## caninou (24 Octobre 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec Chantou si les PE ne veulent rien entendre et ne font aucun effort, pas d'autres solutions que de rompre le contrat. Car à la longue ça va devenir invivable pour vous, donc oui il faut penser à votre bien être.


----------



## MeliMelo (24 Octobre 2022)

Pour les recommandations de la PMI, je ne comprends pas le fait de dire que bébé ne peut pas prendre de lait pendant toute une journée chez l'ass mat (parfois 9-10h), avec le fait de préconiser aussi l'alimentation à la demande. Je veux bien croire qu'il ne va pas se déshydrater en une journée, mais bon quand même pauvre petit loulou, avec tous les contenants possibles il faut tout de même essayer de trouver une solution pour les bébés allaités qui ont faim aussi la journée.


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Et pourtant c'est bien ce qui nous a été dit. L'avantage pour l'enfant à s'alimenter avec le lait maternel est supérieur au "stress" généré par une longue plage horaire sans prise alimentaire si l'enfant refuse le lait maternel au biberon il faut croire. Moi je ne fais que partager avec vous ce qui a été dit. Ou prendre à la pipette ou à la cuillère.


----------



## NounouAngel (27 Octobre 2022)

Et bien… justement je me suis formé et même pendant ma demande d’agrément nous en avons discuté avec l’infirmière puéricultrice et tout le monde est d’accord que lorsqu’il est pratique dans les règles, il evite bien nombre de mort inattendu du nourrisson. Même à la maternité on m’a dit que je pouvais faire du cododo avec mon bébé… bref je l’ai pratiqué avec mes 3 filles elles vont très bien. Pour ce qui est du biberon… le papa est tes heureux de ne pas le donné surtout la nuit ! Pour lui il a autre chose à faire comme le bain, le change, le jeu, le repas une fois diversifié… enfin tout qu’un parent peut faire. La place du papa n’est pas seulement donné le biberon ou avoir une activité sexuel avec les seins de maman… 
Pour le portage je le pratique avec mes enfants seulement pas les accueillis. 
Et bien entendu que l’am n’a pas à remplacer le parents en ayant une trop grande proximité. 
Quoi qu’il en soit si l’am ne sent plus capable de prendre en charge un enfant alors le mieu est faire est de démissionner sans honte et sans échec. On fait du mieu qu’on peut.


----------



## liline17 (27 Octobre 2022)

ça me parait possible ce que tu dis Catie, les enfants savent compenser.
J'ai eu en accueil, un enfant de 2 ans, qui mangeait au maximum 1 yaourt et une compote dans la journée, c'était même rare qu'il mange autant, il mangeait un peu plus chez lui, mais à peine, et pourtant, il était en parfaite santé et plutôt dodu.
Par contre, au niveau des quantités de lait qu'un sein peut donner, c'est hyper variable, quand j'étais en maternité, et que je tirais mon lait, j'en remplissais plusieurs biberons par jour, quand les autres mamans n'en avait qu'un demi biberon pour les plus généreuses.
En plus, j'étais triste que mon enfant soit en néonatalogie, et j'en ai eu beaucoup plus dès que je l'ai récupéré. C'était pareil pour mon deuxième et je suis un tout petit gabarit (44kg en sortant de la maternité)
chaque cas est unique


----------



## kikine (28 Octobre 2022)

NounouAngel a dit: 


> Et bien… justement je me suis formé et même pendant ma demande d’agrément nous en avons discuté avec l’infirmière puéricultrice et tout le monde est d’accord que lorsqu’il est pratique dans les règles, il evite bien nombre de mort inattendu du nourrisson.


oui si l'enfant n'est pas dans le lit de ses parents... ce qui est le cas ici (et là si c'est très dangereux)
il existe des berceaux spéciaux qui s'accrochent au lit parental, mais le bébé a quand même son espace a lui, il ne partage pas l'espaces des parents...


----------



## Ariv42 (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Même avec les berceau qui s'accroche au lit des parents, la couette peut venir sur le bébé et cela reste dangereux. Le bébé doit avoir son lit !
Venez a la confiance


----------



## Tiphain (15 Novembre 2022)

Les mamans qui veulent continuer d'allaiter et en même temps travailler n'ont pour moi pas d'autres choix que de préparer l'enfant :
- donc préparer l'enfant à boire le lait maternel dans un autre contenant que le sein de sa mère et il n'y a que LES PARENTS qui peuvent faire cela et c'est indispensable pour une bonne prise en charge de l'enfant chez l'ass mat
- l'enfant doit savoir s'endormir seul dans un lit, il n'est pas question que l'ass mat passe son temps avec un bébé dans les bras H24, ce n'est pas son rôle
- et quand au portage, H24, lorsque l'enfant est tout petit pourquoi pas mais dès lors que la décision est prise par les parents que l'enfant devra être gardé et bien ce n'est pas possible et ce n'est pas le rôle de l'ass mat de l'avoir à bras toute la journée parce qu'elle a tout simplement d'autres enfants à s'occuper aussi

Les parents actuels ne sont pas conscients des difficultés dans lesquels ils mettent leurs enfants, leurs bébés, ils croyent bien faire mais en fait ils mettent leurs bébés ou leurs enfants dans des difficultés importantes parce que l'enfant ou le bébé ne comprendra pas pourquoi il est porté H24 chez lui, pourquoi il n'a que le sein chez lui et que chez l'ass mat, il doit être posé au sol pour faire de la motricité libre, il doit pouvoir boire et se nourrir chez son ass mat aussi, donc tout ceci se prépare avec les parents et sans remettre en cause l'allaitement et pour le cododo, l'enfant doit avoir l'habitude de s'endormir dans un lit à barreau parce que c'est là qu'il dormira chez l'ass mat

Alors ces propos vous choqueront peut être mais à force d'avoir en garde des enfants allaités, cododo et portés, plus plus plus et bien c'est ingérable pour les ass mats si les parents ne font pas un effort de leurs côtés pour permettre à leurs enfants de s'épanouir chez la personne qui va l'avoir en garde tous les jours


----------

